# Favourite cold brew beans - have you tried one yet this year?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've had some nice cold brews whilst out and about but haven't felt I've really hit the heights with it at home. Was wondering, are any of you quietly cold brewing up a storm? What beans are you enjoying?

Do you think cold brew lends itself to some beans or flavours more than others?

Just to get things started, I've been trying a cold brew of the barn beans. The first one was OK but I had a bit of a mess-up with a new piece of brewing equipment and so I was partly blaming that. I've got one brewing that I'll probably crack in to tomorrow and report back...


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Avenue is going to use Rocko for their cold brew, haven't had a chance to taste it yet as they were still experimenting with it.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I will keep an eye on this thread. I've only ever made two batches of cold brew, both from espresso beans. Neither was particularly to my tastes. A little bit off-putting that the recipe I used uses 75g at a time for a 500ml yield. Thinking about it that's probably more than I get from pulling shots from the same weight, but the enjoyment of the espresso is off the scale compared to the cold brew.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

filthynines said:


> I will keep an eye on this thread. I've only ever made two batches of cold brew, both from espresso beans. Neither was particularly to my tastes. A little bit off-putting that the recipe I used uses 75g at a time for a 500ml yield. Thinking about it that's probably more than I get from pulling shots from the same weight, but the enjoyment of the espresso is off the scale compared to the cold brew.


Try not to look at coffee making by yield, look at it by dose, so that 500ml yield is 4 servings of 125ml, just like you might get 4 double shots from 75g.

A lot of folk grind too coarse & don't steep long enough with cold brew.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Sub-ing this thread as my cold brew flask is in the post (yes I could use a French press but I want a new toy)

i am am going to guess I like fruity beans rather than chocolatey for this ... But I seem to be wrong a lot so let's see


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://www.baristaguildofeurope.com/dialogue1/2015/5/5/pxb77zn9ca52ms96qm3vgc0n6h4rk1

Who's going to be the first to add vinegar?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

So, choose a brew method that extracts with very little acid .... And add my own afterwards ? .... Ok I can see that, it's no worse than using a carbonised bean for coffee, then adding a spoon of sugar to make up for having burnt all the sugar off in the roast


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Why not fix the cold immersion brew at the start, grind finer & steep longer & get a 20% immersion extraction?

It's not "impossible".

I don't aim to make a less acidic brew when making cold brew.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought it was just the nature of cold brew that it naturally had less acid - how would you even aim to make it less acidic (apart from not adding vinegar?)

How would your grind usually compare between say a cold brew and long steep french press (coarser/finer/same)?



MWJB said:


> Why not fix the cold immersion brew at the start, grind finer & steep longer & get a 20% immersion extraction?
> 
> It's not "impossible".
> 
> I don't aim to make a less acidic brew when making cold brew.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> I thought it was just the nature of cold brew that it naturally had less acid - how would you even aim to make it less acidic (apart from not adding vinegar?)
> 
> How would your grind usually compare between say a cold brew and long steep french press (coarser/finer/same)?


Some experiments have shown that there is a slight decrease in CGA's as brew temperature drops, at the same total extraction. But CGA's are not though to solely contribute to "acidic" tastes. In these same experiments it was shown that there was no problem in getting nominal extractions in 10minutes at a constant 49C...cooler means longer, what the limit is...who knows?

It's not so much in the nature of cold brew to have less acid, it's much more likely that people are under-extracting cold brew and getting less acidity, just like you can at low extractions with hot brew. People often confuse 'what is possible' with what happens when they do the same thing over & over (because they heard somewhere that this is what you do) & are limited by precisely what it is that they are doing.

I'd grind the same for a hot steep as for a cold steep, finer end of drip (~400-500um), grinding coarse will take more time to hit 20%EY (took me 72hours, vs 50hours for a finer grind, at room temp).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Some experiments have shown that there is a slight decrease in CGA's as brew temperature drops, at the same total extraction. But CGA's are not though to solely contribute to "acidic" tastes. In these same experiments it was shown that there was no problem in getting nominal extractions in 10minutes at a constant 49C...cooler means longer, what the limit is...who knows?
> 
> It's not so much in the nature of cold brew to have less acid, it's much more likely that people are under-extracting cold brew and getting less acidity, just like you can at low extractions with hot brew. People often confuse 'what is possible' with what happens when they do the same thing over & over (because they heard somewhere that this is what you do) & are limited by precisely what it is that they are doing.
> 
> I'd grind the same for a hot steep as for a cold steep, finer end of drip (~400-500um), grinding coarse will take more time to hit 20%EY (took me 72hours, vs 50hours for a finer grind, at room temp).


Interesting, thanks!

Regarding acids, they put in the instructions for the BOD cold brewer (I backed it last year) that the previous version of it (paraphrasing slightly here) was showed by an independent lab (called intertek) to have 69.6% less total acids that drip coffee and 58% less tannic acid. They say the BOD uses the cold brew infusion technology (same as previous "Hourglass" version) and new lab tests are pending. I assume the technology is the metal filter, which seems a little similar to a sowden really...What they don't address is how they did the different brews etc. to see if anything else swade the results.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> ...What they don't address is how they did the different brews etc. to see if anything else swade the results.


Indeed, without context, such claims are pretty much meaningless.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.baristaguildofeurope.com/dialogue1/2015/5/5/pxb77zn9ca52ms96qm3vgc0n6h4rk1
> 
> Who's going to be the first to add vinegar?


WAAAAY ahead of you goys there, my espresso martinis have balsamic in them!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Just had a belting cold brew in Yorks Bakery in Birmingham. Trying to find out the beans and any tips they can give me.

edit: beans are Gakui AA (Kenya) by Caravan. Awesome.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Checked on my first brew this morning ... 50g lsol in 600g water in a mizudashi... Looks rather cloudy. Before I drink it tonight do people filter it again through paper ????


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, if you think it needs it. Without paper filtering it will always be hazy, I'd be more concerned about siltyness than clarity, per se.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Drinking a stone cold mug of previously hot, Sowden brewed, Has Bean, Bolivia, Elda Choquehuanca - a little of the acidity is mellowed but still plenty of choc, especially in the long finish. When the weather gets hotter, I sometimes chill the leftovers for a late afternoon cup.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok 50:600 in 24hrs, 2 stirs of the barn lsol ..... Blooming marvellous ... Smells like grapefruit tastes like the smoothest coffee ever made .. Hints of citrus, ... Hints of coffee as well

however ... Dunno where to go from here ... Do I try more or less grinds ???


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

More grinds will make it more concentrated/intense, less grinds will make it less so.

Grinding finer/coarser & steeping longer/shorter will change the flavour balance.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> http://www.baristaguildofeurope.com/dialogue1/2015/5/5/pxb77zn9ca52ms96qm3vgc0n6h4rk1
> 
> Who's going to be the first to add vinegar?


You have to mix it in slowly at the end. You don't want to rush the vinegar strokes...


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

With my next cold brew lot I'm gonna be trying the ~30% Hot extraction followed by 70% cold and steep for 24hours at room temp. Will have to see how it works, supposedly it extracts more of the harder to extract sugars in the hot extraction before cooling down to stop the pesky acids and tannins.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hippy_dude said:


> With my next cold brew lot I'm gonna be trying the ~30% Hot extraction followed by 70% cold and steep for 24hours at room temp. Will have to see how it works, supposedly it extracts more of the harder to extract sugars in the hot extraction before cooling down to stop the pesky acids and tannins.


What does it mean 30 v 70%? The water ratio or something else?

How would you brew hot, immersion or drip or something else?


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Yeah the water sorry, so 30% hot water first, leave for a short time for bloom and beginning of extraction; I think i remember reading about leaving it only for about 4 minute steep like usual hot immersion. Then pour in the remaining water %age of cold water leave to brew as usual with cold brew.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks sounds interesting


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

h1udd said:


> Ok 50:600 in 24hrs, 2 stirs of the barn lsol ..... Blooming marvellous ... Smells like grapefruit tastes like the smoothest coffee ever made .. Hints of citrus, ... Hints of coffee as well
> 
> however ... Dunno where to go from here ... Do I try more or less grinds ???


What makes you want to go somewhere? Sounds like it went well...


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

MWJB said:


> More grinds will make it more concentrated/intense, less grinds will make it less so.
> 
> Grinding finer/coarser & steeping longer/shorter will change the flavour balance.


 @MWJB ... Ok, I think .... So if I wanted to reduce the slight bitterness I am getting as an aftertaste, what would you recommend... A longer steep ? Or finer grind ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

h1udd said:


> @MWJB ... Ok, I think .... So if I wanted to reduce the slight bitterness I am getting as an aftertaste, what would you recommend... A longer steep ? Or finer grind ?


Longer steep. Maybe both.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> Thanks sounds interesting


https://prima-coffee.com/blog/what-everyone-ought-know-about-iced-coffee-cold-brew-31371

This is where I found it BTW, it's the 'hot bloom cold brew' method. Haven't got around to trying it as I've been revising for exams... Now wishing that Friday's exam was on coffee in some way as opposed to viruses and protein folding disease! ?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Longer steep ... Hmmmm, better get it on now then







thanks


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Was going to start my own thread but this seems the perfect thread to continue - I've just made my first attempt at the Mizudashi, 50g of coarse Rocko with around 650ml water (I was actually aiming for 500ml but got caught out by the fact that water continues flowing from the filter basket out into the jug after pouring) and it's now in the fridge... Will report back in 24 hours.

The cloudiness I was going to ask about too, however I don't mind this, as long as it doesn't affect the taste adversely. Lemonade and beer should be cloudy so why not cold brew


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Was going to start my own thread but this seems the perfect thread to continue - I've just made my first attempt at the Mizudashi, 50g of coarse Rocko with around 650ml water (I was actually aiming for 500ml but got caught out by the fact that water continues flowing from the filter basket out into the jug after pouring) and it's now in the fridge... Will report back in 24 hours.
> 
> The cloudiness I was going to ask about too, however I don't mind this, as long as it doesn't affect the taste adversely. Lemonade and beer should be cloudy so why not cold brew


Mine is never "cloudy" not crystal clear, but not opaque like real lemonade.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Artemis use our Rocko in their cold brew and it's pretty interesting. You'd swear someone had put a bit of whisky in it, the natural booziness is really prominent.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Artemis use our Rocko in their cold brew and it's pretty interesting. You'd swear someone had put a bit of whisky in it, the natural booziness is really prominent.


I used the Rocko for cold brew last summer and it went down a storm, well boozy


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

+2 on the Foundry Rocko, one sister thought i was giving her whisky and water, the other thought i was watering down sherry (I think that sais more about them being boozers...)

The foundry and Raves own cold brew offering were the stand outs for me in the last 12 months.

John


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Pretty pleased with how my first batch turned out - I think I got the ratio and grind fairly right based on how it tasted. Didn't get much booziness but a lovely acidity on the finish. Just made a new batch from some of Rave's Ethiopian Hunkute.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

An update: the Hunkute turned out really nice, no bitterness, was great after 24 hours. I then tried some of Small Batch's Colombian La Gitana natural, as the other two were washed so I thought I'd experiment... Tried some after 12 hours and it was great, really nice acidity and sweetness, almost tasted like flat cherry cola. But then... After another 12 hours it wasn't as good, starting to develop a slight bitterness.

I guess some beans are suited to longer soaks than others.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Try leaving it another 12. You won't over-extract it, bitterness is likely a trough between 2 good tasting humps.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

MWJB said:


> Try leaving it another 12. You won't over-extract it, bitterness is likely a trough between 2 good tasting humps.


I may have drunk all of it before the 36 hour mark... I shall try that next time!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Anybody else still experimenting with cold brew beans? I'm tempted to try the Sundlaug LSOL version in a cold brew, for some reason I think that'd be pretty good.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Give them a go an let us know. I really liked raves Sumatra Joganog Village as a cold brew


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It's not available right now but the new crop should be soon ( I hope!!) Rocko Mountain as roasted by Foundry is absolutely magic as a cold brew. I was served some over ice at Grindsmith in Manchester and it was one of those fabled "god shots," as it were


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Dallah said:


> It's not available right now but the new crop should be soon ( I hope!!) Rocko Mountain as roasted by Foundry is absolutely magic as a cold brew. I was served some over ice at Grindsmith in Manchester and it was one of those fabled "god shots," as it were


New rocko is only two or three weeks away hopefully. Haven't had the samples yet but fingers crossed it'll be as good again this year. For anyone interested in trying this years as cold brew, check out Artemis. They're building a real reputation for themselves in cold brew land and they've been using our rocko all year. They reserved the last half a sack from us so they should have it for another month or so I would have thought.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Looking forward to the new Rocko - interested to hear how that's going!

I've ordered a couple of bottles from Artemis - only today - I'm interested to taste another good cold brew.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Looking forward to the new Rocko - interested to hear how that's going!
> 
> I've ordered a couple of bottles from Artemis - only today - I'm interested to taste another good cold brew.


Samples of the new Rocko should be with us imminently. We also have a new natural which we're really excited about. That one should be on sale by this time next week.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

The Brew Lab Nitro Cold Brew is fantastic - subtle sherry flavours and really creamy mouthfeel http://www.blcoldbrew.co.uk/ It was an unspecified Ethiopian the first time I had it - probably from Has Bean. I haven't tried their bottled brew but was told that it was a different bean.


----------

